# What is this symbol means?



## luckie8

Hello.. Im a newbie but I need help desperately.
I am working on this TYM tractor LM36 with yanmar engine in it that has this symbol on the dash. Please tell me what this means.. thx!


----------



## pogobill

I believe that it may be a diesel particulate filter (DPF) warning symbol. May have to check the manual to see what the different variations are. If it's blinking, for instance, it might be indicating that the system is regenerating.
Just my best guess!


----------



## BigT

Hello luckie8,

I'm not familiar with DPF systems, or regerating systems, too newfangled for me!

But on my old Ford tractor I have a similar symbol which means that my air filter is plugging up, and I am pulling too much vacuum on the air intake system. There is a vacuum sensor on the intake system to warn me of this condition. 

I think an operators manual would explain the meaning of this symbol. Search the internet or ebay for an operators manual for your tractor.


----------



## winston

Oil pressure according to page 34 of this manual. http://tym-tractors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/T293-operation-manual.pdf

Checked several TYM manuals. Symbol mean oil pressure in all of them.


----------



## luckie8

winston said:


> Oil pressure according to page 34 of this manual. http://tym-tractors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/T293-operation-manual.pdf


Thx for the help guys..
I was under the impression that oil pressure symbol is an engine outline with an oil/liquid drop in the middle. Pls advise, thx


----------



## BigT

See page 19 of Winston's operations manual. The symbol on your original post does not match any of these symbols.


----------



## pogobill

luckie8 said:


> Thx for the help guys..
> I was under the impression that oil pressure symbol is an engine outline with an oil/liquid drop in the middle. Pls advise, thx


After looking a little harder, I think the symbol is an engine warning indicator. This light could be on in conjunction with other indicators to direct you to what a potential problem could be.
Is the light blinking, and if so, with other indicators on? Is it on when you turn the key on, but goes out once the tractor is running?
I do believe that the engine symbol with the drop in the center is oil pressure.


----------



## winston

What kind of indicator is on the tractor for oil pressure? Is there another light or gauge? If so then probably not oil pressure, if not, probably oil pressure.


----------



## luckie8

is it something like a fault code that needs to be scanned and cleared using a special scanner?
The symbol comes on as soon as you turn the key on then goes out for a split second and comes right back on and stay on no matter if the engine is running or not.
There is no other indicators that are on. 
I do have glow plug, oil pressure, battery lights come on as soon as you turn the key on but they go out right away.



pogobill said:


> After looking a little harder, I think the symbol is an engine warning indicator. This light could be on in conjunction with other indicators to direct you to what a potential problem could be.
> Is the light blinking, and if so, with other indicators on? Is it on when you turn the key on, but goes out once the tractor is running?
> I do believe that the engine symbol with the drop in the center is oil pressure.


----------



## winston

Just curious, nothing to do with your problem, does the oil pressure light have the drop of oil in the center? Picture?


----------



## pogobill

Well, I'd make sure that *all* my fluid levels are correct, then perhaps as BigT suggested, take the air filters out temporarily, and see if if the light goes out and stays out. 
The tractor only has a few hours on it.... there must be a manual for it. Ask the owner or dealer to get you one.


----------



## luckie8

We took it to our local ditch witch yanmar authorized dealer and they told us the code was for timing out for egr valve and can bus not communicating so they wont be able to further access the ecu to clear the fault code. they told me to try a different gauge cluster. does that sound about right to you guys?


----------



## winston

Doesn't sound right to me but electronics are over my head. 

Surely you don't have to buy a new gauge cluster. I would try contacting some TYM dealers. I can't hardly find anything online for the LM36 model. Got to be some info out there.


----------



## pogobill

luckie8 said:


> We took it to our local ditch witch yanmar authorized dealer and they told us the code was for timing out for egr valve and can bus not communicating so they wont be able to further access the ecu to clear the fault code. they told me to try a different gauge cluster. does that sound about right to you guys?


If the EGR was the issue, I'm sure you'd find that the machine would probably running rough. If the issue is with the can bus then it may very well be wiring that is preventing access to the system ( Engine Control unit that manages the systems that ensure optimal engine performance) to allow it to reset.
With the low hours on the machine, it might be a good idea to contact the dealer and see if you can get a new dash, complete with wiring. It should be under warranty.
Did you get it at Cabellas in Sidney?


----------



## luckie8

ok so we dropped it off at another local Yanmar dealer to have em scanned and they told us the fault code is for an egr valve not communicating with the can bus and it wont clear until it is taken care of so we left it there. Hopefully they'll be able to sort it out.
Anyway thx a bunch for all your help guys.


----------



## winston

I'm probably not the only novice out there so I thought this article on the "can bus" might be interesting to some of us. https://www.country-guide.ca/2014/07/21/can-bus-at-your-control/44324/


----------



## smokinmad

luckie8 said:


> Thx for the help guys..
> I was under the impression that oil pressure symbol is an engine outline with an oil/liquid drop in the middle. Pls advise, thx


LOL.....Come on now Luckie....You know we can't make it Easy for everybody....If One company uses This symbol for that, then the Next company has to be Different...


----------



## TimL

luckie8 said:


> Hello.. Im a newbie but I need help desperately.
> I am working on this TYM tractor LM36 with yanmar engine in it that has this symbol on the dash. Please tell me what this means.. thx!





luckie8 said:


> ok so we dropped it off at another local Yanmar dealer to have em scanned and they told us the fault code is for an egr valve not communicating with the can bus and it wont clear until it is taken care of so we left it there. Hopefully they'll be able to sort it out.
> Anyway thx a bunch for all your help guys.


Hey Lucky, I just stumbled upon this discussion while investigating the same warning light on my Cabela’s tractor. Do you mind sharing the outcome with us?

my LM45 has performed flawlessly since I bought it in 2016. This is the first problem I’ve encountered.


----------



## willy81

Sorry but I don't see that symbol any place!
If the symbal is green means your tractor is OK
If it turns red means your engine is over heating
this is on my YT235C but mine has a tube on the side
of the symbol

willy


----------



## bmaverick

willy81 said:


> Sorry but I don't see that symbol any place!
> If the symbal is green means your tractor is OK
> If it turns red means your engine is over heating
> this is on my YT235C but mine has a tube on the side
> of the symbol
> 
> willy


Willy, this thread is 5 years old. 

And the people do NOT have Yanmar made tractors. Only tractors with Yanmar engines. 

So, you would have to image search those manufactures of TYM and Cabela’s for those models and review those dash clusters to gain any insight.

The TYM dash cluster will always be green, never red. Green is the backlite display.


----------



## willy81

Before I click on any thing I look at how long ago it was accessed and it 
said [17 h ago] and it was within the top 7 . There are no years listed
so when its within the top ten it makes you think its this year!

willy


----------



## bmaverick

willy81 said:


> Before I click on any thing I look at how long ago it was accessed and it
> said [17 h ago] and it was within the top 7 . There are no years listed
> so when its within the top ten it makes you think its this year!
> 
> willy


Willy,

Wrong. You replied to the OLDEST message in the thread from the original poster of the thread, not the person who posted 17h ago in the thread.


----------



## justaguyinga

TimL said:


> Hey Lucky, I just stumbled upon this discussion while investigating the same warning light on my Cabela’s tractor. Do you mind sharing the outcome with us?
> 
> my LM45 has performed flawlessly since I bought it in 2016. This is the first problem I’ve encountered.


I have a Cabela's LM55H and this symbol just appeared two days ago after 5 years and 380 years of flawless service. Posted inquiry on Tractorbynet and received the answer that it is low oil pressure per the TYM T554 manual, but this symbol is completely different. I agree that it is not a drop of oil but rather a plus sign with an arrow pointing up like fluids need to be added somewhere. My hydro fluid was low, so I topped it off, but I still have the light.

Has anyone else who has posted with this same light had any resolution?


----------



## justaguyinga

justaguyinga said:


> I have a Cabela's LM55H and this symbol just appeared two days ago after 5 years and 380 years of flawless service. Posted inquiry on Tractorbynet and received the answer that it is low oil pressure per the TYM T554 manual, but this symbol is completely different. I agree that it is not a drop of oil but rather a plus sign with an arrow pointing up like fluids need to be added somewhere. My hydro fluid was low, so I topped it off, but I still have the light.
> 
> Has anyone else who has posted with this same light had any resolution?


That would be 380 hours...NOT years.


----------



## fuddy1952

Here's a late 1800s John Deere. 
Hour meter was an hour glass! 









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimL

justaguyinga said:


> That would be 380 hours...NOT years.


I've come to the assumption that its related to oil level -- and that my dipstick reads high. I've gotten the light to turn OFF three times -- and each time it occurred after adding engine oil or changing the oil.

On my most recent oil change, instead of using the volume of oil recommended in the manual, I stopped adding it when the level on the dipstick showed full. I started the engine and allowed it to idle and then shut down and checked again. The light had turned off and the dipstick was still showing full. According to the manual, the dipstick should have been a quart low. The light turned on again shortly after I started using the tractor. I added the last quart of oil (dipstick now showing above full) and then then did 15 hours of heavy bush hogging. The light never came back on.


----------



## justaguyinga

TimL said:


> I've come to the assumption that its related to oil level -- and that my dipstick reads high. I've gotten the light to turn OFF three times -- and each time it occurred after adding engine oil or changing the oil.
> 
> On my most recent oil change, instead of using the volume of oil recommended in the manual, I stopped adding it when the level on the dipstick showed full. I started the engine and allowed it to idle and then shut down and checked again. The light had turned off and the dipstick was still showing full. According to the manual, the dipstick should have been a quart low. The light turned on again shortly after I started using the tractor. I added the last quart of oil (dipstick now showing above full) and then then did 15 hours of heavy bush hogging. The light never came back on.


Interesting. I checked the oil and dipstick indicated it was within operating range. I will do an oil change cause it could use one anyway and try what worked for you.

Thanks!!


----------



## TimL

justaguyinga said:


> Interesting. I checked the oil and dipstick indicated it was within operating range. I will do an oil change cause it could use one anyway and try what worked for you.
> 
> Thanks!!


Let me know what happens. I'd like to know if I'm on the right track.

[email protected]


----------



## justaguyinga

Unfortunately the TYM dealer in SC is no longer there and the guy who had serviced my tractor in North GA is also no longer there so I am stuck looking for a new service dept. I am comfortable changing the oil myself but I do have one question, and I hope you can help.

The manual shows the "oil filler" next to the oil filter, but the only thing I see next to the oil filter is the dipstick. Is there someplace else to fill the oil or do I need to fill it through that tiny hole the dipstick sits in which makes no sense to me??


----------



## justaguyinga

Belay that question. I found the filler...on the opposite side the manual shows and behind a plastic brush guard.


----------



## justaguyinga

Today I changed the oil, filled to the amount specified in the manual, approximately 5.3l or 1.4gal. Ran tractor to get it to operating temp, light was still on. Shut off, waited, checked oil and the dipstick indicated it was at the top of the operating range. Added roughly another quart to see if I could get the same resolution as TimL. Unfortunately when I started the tractor, the light was still on. Backed out some of the oil since I don't want to operate over recommended levels. Drove around, and now, for some reason, tractor seems to have some loss of power. Drove it up a small incline in my driveway that would not have been an issue before at idle speed and it almost died out. Could be separate issue. Not sure...just frustrated because I am now running behind on getting food plots planted.

Still waiting to hear from TYM on where the closest service center is now that the guy I was using does not appear to be in business any more. Will post updates as I get them.


----------



## winston

I am assuming you are talking about the oil light being on. If that is the case you should not be running it at all unless you can confirm the light is inoperable.


----------



## justaguyinga

I am trying to determine what the warning light even is (exactly like picture posted by OP), cause it looks like nothing in the manual. Assumption is that it is oil related so per TimL's suggestion, I did an oil change and let it run briefly so I could check the light and oil levels. Unfortunately buying a TYM is now biting me because I have no reasonable local service center and two inquiries to TYM have gone unreplied. Calling a couple dealers in AL and TN today to see if they can service it.


----------



## fuddy1952

Curious if you could temporarily install an oil pressure gauge. Then you'd know for sure.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## winston

Read this thread all the way to the end. (3) Error codes on T554 - TractorByNet


----------



## justaguyinga

I read it all the way through, and maybe I'm being thick, but I don't see the connection to my issue other than I need to contact TYM or Yanmar. My error code is different. Sorry, what am I missing?


----------



## winston

justaguyinga said:


> I read it all the way through, and maybe I'm being thick, but I don't see the connection to my issue other than I need to contact TYM or Yanmar. My error code is different. Sorry, what am I missing?


Ok, sorry about that.


----------



## JillMitsi2244

winston said:


> Ok, sorry about that.


Lol, well that's 5 minutes of his life he'll never get back!  Sorry, shouldn't laugh, but research is how we learn. It's not always quick, but all leads build the knowledge.


----------



## justaguyinga

Winston, absolutely no worries. I really appreciate your research into helping me solve the mystery icon!!


----------



## justaguyinga

Quick update: I was able to locate my original user manual from Cabela's and from what I can tell it directly conflicts with the user manual for the T554HST with regards to engine oil capacity. The 554 manual states 1.4 gallons, or just under 6 quarts, and the Cabela's manual for the LM55H states the following:









Additionally, when looking at the image and description of the instrument warning light cluster, it states this regarding oil pressure.









Should I interpret that as the oil pressure is fine if that light comes on and then shuts off, meaning the sensors have detected the correct oil pressure and therefore the mystery warning light is not oil pressure related?


----------



## bmaverick

justaguyinga said:


> Should I interpret that as the oil pressure is fine if that light comes on and then shuts off, meaning the sensors have detected the correct oil pressure and therefore the mystery warning light is not oil pressure related?


Typically, if the light flickers or comes on and off, notice where the tractor is located. Possibly it's on a slight slope of an angle and the oil level is at 'passable' fill level. This would cause your issue. Otherwise, it's possible the sensor is going bad. 

Nice you found the manual. Bet others with your machine who may of lost theirs would love to have it scanned and added on this site's FREE manual section. Should you need help with task like this, once the pages are scanned, I have editing tools to assemble PDFs. The tools fix the document background color, make things sharper, fix scans that at tilted, and lays each sheet in proper order. Plus, it has 4 levels of PDF compression for sizes and quality. The benefit is, you'll have PDF file to look at while keeping the original clean and less used/bused.


----------



## winston

I would interpret it that way. 




justaguyinga said:


> Quick update: I was able to locate my original user manual from Cabela's and from what I can tell it directly conflicts with the user manual for the T554HST with regards to engine oil capacity. The 554 manual states 1.4 gallons, or just under 6 quarts, and the Cabela's manual for the LM55H states the following:
> View attachment 75345
> 
> 
> Additionally, when looking at the image and description of the instrument warning light cluster, it states this regarding oil pressure.
> View attachment 75346
> 
> 
> Should I interpret that as the oil pressure is fine if that light comes on and then shuts off, meaning the sensors have detected the correct oil pressure and therefore the mystery warning light is not oil pressure related?


----------

